# Silver Rail Clamps - Brass track, issues?



## jctp421 (Feb 8, 2008)

All,

any potential conduct problems with silver rail clamps connecting brass track? silver rail clamps are aristo, brass track is a mix aristo, AML, LGB. too good a deal to pass up, but have never worked with silver clamps. Many thanks.
-Josh


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might find out what material they are made from, the core material and any plating or coating. They are for sure NOT silver except in color. 

Once the actual materials are known, it's a simple task to see if the metals are compatible as a combination when exposed to weather. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jctp421 (Feb 8, 2008)

Greg, thanks. as stated the silver clamps are made by aristocraft...not sure what metal is used to make them though others i am sure are using them...anybody using aristocraft silver clamps and brass track? I'd like to purchase these now so when spring comes i am ready to roll with laying more track, but wont have a chance to test them in the weather now as my RR is under 3' of snow. I will not buy them if others have had issues with them using them the way i intend to.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

What is the AristCraft Part number?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly, unless there is a considerable savings in going with these "silver" clamps, I would stick with similar materials! You say you have brass track? I would counsel sticking with brass clamps. Advantages for this choice would be no dissimilar metals so no electrolytic corrosion and thermal expansion would be identical (or nearly so.) This is a serious consideration if you are looking for electrical continuity. Weathering also makes the clamps almost invisible. Just a few thoughts...


----------



## jctp421 (Feb 8, 2008)

@yardtrain - 11940 AristoCraft Rail Clamp - Silver 

@Steve - considerable savings is half off for a pkg of 10 clamps. so instead of $18 they are $9/pkg. Yes i have brass track with a mixture of brass aristo clamps, stock aristo clamps, some brass ones i picked up on ebay, some hillman as well. What if i were to run jumpers? would that negate any issues with the silver? currently i have no jumpers, and have no issue with conductivity. the line is about 140', and i am adding 75' this spring to complete a loop.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

I looked them up they are silver plated over brass.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I find it extremely difficult believing that they are really plated with silver.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

There is no real advantage them being plated with silver... Silver II Oxide is not a good conductor and the only benefit I could see is if the signal being carried by them was above 1MHz at which point the signal would "tend" to travel along the surface of the conductor below that of the Oxide layer. Silver plated copper cable is a must for RF work -but model locomotives???

A sales hook -no more. 

regards

ralph


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

These are probably coated "silver" much like their silver-colored brass wheels. The plating is supposed to improve conductivity, but I imagine the stainless steel screws will provide the most positive points of conductivity anyways.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think if you look around you can get more for your money. The Aristo clamps have spotty quality control, and the early batches had the screw holes so close to the edge of the metal, the screws often "broke out" of the clamp. 

Train-Li has similar clamps that are much higher quality, and I believe his "silver ones" are nickel plate. 

There are also deals from many different manufacturers on "traditional" type clamps. 

Your trackwork is the foundation of your layout, cut corners and you will be forever bemoaning the wrong investment. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li has plated stainless screws, and plated brass joiners. 

I really like only having 2 screws that tighten from the top at switches/turnouts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... they did not really plate the screws did they Dan? The joiners are plated, clearly. 

Any idea what the plating is? Knowing Axel, I'd guess nickel. 

Greg


----------

